# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Need help to modify 3m respirator mask for healthcare workers!!

## Garwood

I have become aware that certain N95 respirator masks by 3M are not able to be used by healthcare workers due to the fact that they contain an exhalation valve (Example 3M #8511).
By having this valve, the hospital workers exhalation does not get filtered and therefore cannot be used.

The 8510 is very popular with tradespeople and was sold out of Home Depot / Lowe's and others (not now of course). Its called Cool Flow technology as your warm breath goes straight out this valve.

By comparison, 3M model #8210 are the preferred hospital approved version. It has no exhalation valve and therefore the healthcare worker will not put those around them at risk if they personally are asymptomatic and it will not violate the sterile ICU environment by exhaling contaminated or infectious particles.

The valve is small and is made of plastic (approx 1" square and 3/8" tall).

Can the community come together to design and or produce some type of snap on (or glued even) lid to cover the valve and therefore "convert" this mask type into the safer variety for healthcare workers and their patients? Desperate times call for desperate measures   : ^ (

There may be stockpiles of these masks out there that they certainly could be using if they were accepted in the healthcare field.

Links to masks:
3M 8511
http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/1...ifications.pdf

3M #8210
https://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/...ifications.pdf

Any ideas or thoughts on this would be welcomed.

Thanks!

(First post ever btw)

----------


## FLSUNNOTFUN

If I understand the problem correctly, you want to basically disable/block the valve on the 3M #8511 type masks that you have access to, correct? The idea is to make it function like the 3M #8510/8210?

If so I suggest two options:
1. You could apply glue using a hot glue gun in/around the valve to keep air from moving through it.
2. You could print a simple cap that goes over the valve and glue it in place for the same effect.

----------


## JohnA136

Personally, a 3D Printer Forum is probably not the best place to find advice regarding protecting yourself from Covid-19?  I do not let any of the crew on our First Aid Squad use any mask with those check valves!  And I am not going to futz with glueing them shut.  Just get N95 masks when available?

----------


## Rifish

> This is a pretty difficult topic. It could be that the masks are not usable anymore, but really make sure you have tried every tip from the internet before getting rid of them. If you do indeed decide to buy new ones, you can check out this online platform that operates with KN95 Mask. This pandemic situation is very dangerous, and we need to make sure that we do everything we can in order to stop spreading the virus. Safety is the most important thing and people have to follow the rules, even if they are strict. So, definitely check out this company, maybe you will find even more useful information there.


Do these guys provide discounts?

----------

